# What does a 6 day old egg look like?



## riose7 (Jul 18, 2011)

My cockatiel layed 2 eggs. Hopefully they are fertile I want to know if anyone can show me what a 6 day old egg looks like if its fertile?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have any photos, but if it is fertile you will need to candle it or a flashlight will work and you should be able to see tiny veins. If you don't see anything that doesn't mean it isn't fertile as it is only 6 days old, try again in another few days and then if you don't see anything the eggs are probably infertile.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a 7 day egg http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...20birds/?action=view&current=20080206_998.jpg


----------



## riose7 (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you I will try to check them tonight. Do you know why she maid of only layed 2 eggs? like 2 mths ago she laid 4 but she didnt have a mate at that time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea guess its different every time


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is a pic of a 6 day old egg































hope these help you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried taking pics like that but didnt come out right


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

it took many tries of pictures/practice to get all my pics i have...
but i get them


----------

